# RCAF C-17s to get new upgrades



## Retired AF Guy (1 Dec 2020)

The latest from the Defense News website on potential upgrades to Canadian C-17 (subject to approval from Congress). 



> Canada: America’s northern neighbor wants to upgrade its fleet of five C-17 transport aircraft to the tune of $275 million.
> 
> The package includes “aircraft hardware and software modification and support; software delivery and support; ground handling equipment; component, parts and accessories; GPS receivers; alternative mission equipment; publications and technical documentation; contractor logistics support and Globemaster III Sustainment Program (G3) participation; other U.S. Government and contractor engineering, technical, and logistical support services; and related elements of program and logistical support,” according to the DSCA announcement. Boeing would perform the work.



Link


----------



## Gorgo (11 Mar 2021)

Considering the amount of work those planes are put through, it's a good thing,


----------



## SeaKingTacco (12 Mar 2021)

Gorgo said:


> Considering the amount of work those planes are put through, it's a good thing,


This is the benefit of being part of the Standard C17 family, with no Canadian mods. As the user group upgrades the aircraft, ours get pulled along, too, so they remain standard.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Mar 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> This is the benefit of being part of the Standard C17 family, with no Canadian mods. As the user group upgrades the aircraft, ours get pulled along, too, so they remain standard.


That is a miracle. We need to get the Vatican investigating. Nobody expects.....well you know who....


----------

